# Matching a vest to a suit



## lawnchair04 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello everyone. I just bought a charcoal grey suit from Ralph Lauren. The suit is listed on Macy's website here: https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=141442&CategoryID=43382. I want to buy a vest that I can wear with it (not all the time, but I like the three-piece look and I'd like to have the option) and I was wondering what colors/patterns would be acceptable with this suit. Would a charcoal vest made by somebody else be slightly different enough that it would clash? Would I be better off going with another color/pattern? Also any advice on where to look for vests would be much appreciated. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

lawnchair04 said:


> Hello everyone. I just bought a charcoal grey suit from Ralph Lauren. The suit is listed on Macy's website here: https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=141442&CategoryID=43382. I want to buy a vest that I can wear with it (not all the time, but I like the three-piece look and I'd like to have the option) and I was wondering what colors/patterns would be acceptable with this suit. Would a charcoal vest made by somebody else be slightly different enough that it would clash? Would I be better off going with another color/pattern? Also any advice on where to look for vests would be much appreciated. Thank you for any help.


In what context are you intending to wear the vest? A lighter grey or buff double-breasted would probably look quite nice with that (https://www.pakeman.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=1993 ; https://www.pakeman.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=6422) but you'd probably only want to wear something like that to an 'event' like a daytime party or something. For work you might get away with the standard dove grey single breasted, like this:

I think most people would advise that, when wearing a non-matching waistcoat, you don't attempt to 'match' it.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

If Lauren do not have a matching waistcoat for the suit, go for a different shade; going for a charcoal waistcoat (or shades close to the suit colour, even non-grey's) will look odd.

I think maroon or wine waistcoat would work well with the suit, they also work with a tweed jacket and dark trousers for autumn.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

I second burgundy or deep red, or indeed the buff for a safer bet.

Never 'match'!


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd be careful going with a loud color, unless you are attending a night function. Otherwise, I'd go with the tan or something in the grey color family.


----------



## lawnchair04 (Dec 26, 2009)

Salieri said:


> In what context are you intending to wear the vest? A lighter grey or buff double-breasted would probably look quite nice with that (https://www.pakeman.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=1993 ; https://www.pakeman.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=6422) but you'd probably only want to wear something like that to an 'event' like a daytime party or something. For work you might get away with the standard dove grey single breasted, like this:
> 
> I think most people would advise that, when wearing a non-matching waistcoat, you don't attempt to 'match' it.


To answer your question, my intention for the vest is mostly daily use at work. I will only just graduate in May and I am planning on moving to Japan to work, so I am not really sure what my social life will look like as far as going to parties where suits are worn and things like that. Thank you for all of the help so far.

One more quick question - does the same "don't try to 'match'" advice apply to a solid black suit, or is the darkness of the black a cover for any mismatch? Sorry if this is a silly question; as you may have noticed I'm relatively new at the whole dressing myself thing.

Thank you again for all of the help.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

lawnchair04 said:


> One more quick question - does the same "don't try to 'match'" advice apply to a solid black suit, or is the darkness of the black a cover for any mismatch?


Yes, say for all shades.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Black is the worst in some ways. The light shows all faults!

I don't think burgyndy is paricularly loud, can be rather conservative actually.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Your best bet is having one custom made by a local tailor; he will have a vast selection of fabrics/patterns at his disposal. If done skillfully, the vest will look like a total match to the naked eye. No biggie. It will set you back $200-300, I imagine.


----------



## Art of Leadership (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a cutsom tapue one and a Brook Taverner navy pinstripe, but I'm trying these guys out. Plenty of fabric choices AND cheaper AND will MTM unlike the oversized options from E&R and the other. Be advised there's a 8-10 week wait since it's the holidays.


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

Art of Leadership said:


> I have a cutsom tapue one and a Brook Taverner navy pinstripe, but I'm trying these guys out. Plenty of fabric choices AND cheaper AND will MTM unlike the oversized options from E&R and the other. Be advised there's a 8-10 week wait since it's the holidays.


Why do you assume they're oversized just because they're RTW? They fit me fine.
I'd agree with the advice of Sean and Toryboy above.


----------



## Art of Leadership (Sep 4, 2008)

Jake1990 said:


> Why do you assume they're oversized just because they're RTW? They fit me fine.
> I'd agree with the advice of Sean and Toryboy above.


I don't know many people who are a size 38. I'm certainly not. There need to be more size 34 available. They seem to think everyone will fit a 36 or just take it to a tailor. But I guess that's the way of society, gaining pounds. I can only imagine how baggy some peoples clothes are then if that's the prevailing attitude, it fits.

But it doesn't shape.

Looking on Moss Bros, just to make an example, only offers size 40+ for some items. Come on..


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well I'm a 38L, and would hardly describe myself as plump. Going by those members of this forum who have disclosed their size, there are a lot more people requiring 40 and above than anything below 38. I can recall only two people saying they were in the latter category, though I have not of course read everything. A 38 on you would most likely be baggy, but only because it would be the wrong size. This doesn't mean that a correctly fitting item would. It's possible that E&R etc. carry smaller sizes in their shops. Bear in mind how little of their stock E&R actually put online. The OP's size is undisclosed so this may not even be relevant to him.
Anyway, good luck finding somewhere with your size!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Art of Leadership said:


> I don't know many people who are a size 38. I'm certainly not.


Good lord. Is it seriously your contention that a man who wears a size *38* is unusual, or unduly plump? If I were to die of starvation, it is doubtful I could be shoehorned into a 38.


----------



## Art of Leadership (Sep 4, 2008)

Jake1990 said:


> Anyway, good luck finding somewhere with your size!


Which is why I've had to go MTM. The website I listed also does smaller than 36 which is the smallest they list online. For the price of 1 E&R waistcoat, you can get 2 from this company and get one in more color/fabric options. I don't mind the wait, since it beats paying $200 at a tailor as I have done. But there is something to be said about only paying $20 to have a few inches taken off also, but then there aren't many waistcoats out there from retailers in colors other than drab grey or navy/black.


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

Art of Leadership said:


> Which is why I've had to go MTM. The website I listed also does smaller than 36 which is the smallest they list online. For the price of 1 E&R waistcoat, you can get 2 from this company and get one in more color/fabric options. I don't mind the wait, since it beats paying $200 at a tailor as I have done. But there is something to be said about only paying $20 to have a few inches taken off also, but then there aren't many waistcoats out there from retailers in colors other than drab grey or navy/black.


The E&R waistcoat was simply for illustration. I wouldn't recommend spending that much on such a staple item. Bookster is very good but he still £70+ for the most basic options. For something a bit special you still end up paying £110+ and they don't even do double breasted.

As for the size issue. I'm a 35-36 and I do find that most waistcoats (besides vintage, which tends to be how I get most of my waistcoats anyway) only go down to a 38. While it would be nice if they did go down to a 36, I recognise that it's not so very common a size and waistcoats are pretty simple to alter.


----------



## bpworks (Oct 30, 2009)

*RL charcoal suit*

The difficulty with your request is the fabric of the suit. It is superfine worsted wool mid weight. Due to it not being associated with one particular season, there are no alternatives. Flannel to heavy of a look. Option would be a tasteful sweater vest, preferably button front. You would achieve the look correctly.

Good luck


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

bpworks said:


> The difficulty with your request is the fabric of the suit. It is superfine worsted wool mid weight. Due to it not being associated with one particular season, there are no alternatives. Flannel to heavy of a look. Option would be a tasteful sweater best, preferably button front. You would achieve the look correctly.
> 
> Good luck


While I am very partial to knitwear, I'm not sure I follow how the suit "not being associated with one particular season" means there are "no alternatives" and that that means that knitwear is the ideal choice. I'm not disagreeing with you so much as really not understanding.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

how about a pearl gray?


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Have some fun with it!*

There are a lot of choices in vests, now. The "don't try to match" advice is sound, as you'll never quite do that, and it will look odd. More than that, though, is the chance to be a little creative. Darker colors, such as burgundy, would do for business, dove grey gives you a more formal look reminiscent of a morning suit. From there, you can go a little sportier with a tartan, which comes in subdued as well as deliriously wild versions, although that is perhaps more appropriate with a sport coat.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Salieri said:


> The E&R waistcoat was simply for illustration. I wouldn't recommend spending that much on such a staple item. Bookster is very good but he still £70+ for the most basic options. For something a bit special you still end up paying £110+ and they don't even do double breasted.
> 
> As for the size issue. I'm a 35-36 and I do find that most waistcoats (besides vintage, which tends to be how I get most of my waistcoats anyway) only go down to a 38. While it would be nice if they did go down to a 36, I recognise that it's not so very common a size and waistcoats are pretty simple to alter.


We can make DB waistcoats


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

The E&R dove-grey SB is the best choice, but after shipping it would cost as much as that whole RL suit from Macy's, which seems a bit odd.


----------



## bpworks (Oct 30, 2009)

"While I am very partial to knitwear, I'm not sure I follow how the suit "not being associated with one particular season" means there are "no alternatives" and that that means that knitwear is the ideal choice. I'm not disagreeing with you so much as really not understanding."

I knew exactly how I would phrase my statement. However what came out was completely different. One of my moments as my Bride would say! Thanks for letting me know. 

What I meant to convey is that the suit being a flat, lighter worsted weight anything in a similar weight would look like a misplaced vest. In fall & winter you have a large array of weighty fabrics to work to create some quite handsome combinations. As well in the spring & summer your have the texture of linens, silk-linens, & cotton. Aside from the sweater vest idea the only other possibility IMM would be a MTM vest in bold tattersall or gun check pattern out of the similar weight fabric. Sounds more correct don't you think? 

Regards


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

bpworks said:


> What I meant to convey is that the suit being a flat, lighter worsted weight anything in a similar weight would look like a misplaced vest. In fall & winter you have a large array of weighty fabrics to work to create some quite handsome combinations. As well in the spring & summer your have the texture of linens, silk-linens, & cotton. Aside from the sweater vest idea the only other possibility IMM would be a MTM vest in bold tattersall or gun check pattern out of the similar weight fabric. Sounds more correct don't you think?


I, for one, still don't understand. What's a "misplaced vest"?


----------



## bpworks (Oct 30, 2009)

*Misplaced Vest ?????????????*

Cuff Daddy,

In my mind a misplaced vest would be one that does not appear to have any tasteful purpose with what it is combined with. In other words the "Fashion Police" would take it into custody before anything happened.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

In that case, then, I just have to disagree. I often wear vests with mid-weight worsted suits. Light grey and mid-brown are particularly common choices for me, although I'll also wear a solid navy or a black-and-white glen-plaid vest. But thanks for the heads' up re: the fashion police - I'll be ready to make a run for it if they come for me.


----------



## Art of Leadership (Sep 4, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> The E&R dove-grey SB is the best choice, but after shipping it would cost as much as that whole RL suit from Macy's, which seems a bit odd.


Er overcharge shipping for everything. It was $40 just for 1 collar and tunic shirt. They need to get a handle on that cost, it hurts their business. It should only have been $10 at most for how light the package was.


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

I get the impression E&R are not as yet aiming themselves towards the States, and as such international shipping is irregular and infrequent so it would be difficult for them to get a good deal. I'm sure this will improve as their internet business expands, as I suspect it will, to cover the US.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Just out of curiousity...*

What about tattersall vests? Are they at all seasonal?


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

More country than seasonal I'd say.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

What Sean said. Although _Mad Men_, for those who consider it a style reference, has put at least two characters (Duck Phillips and Lane Pryce IIRC) in them with their suits in NYC. FWIW, which ain't much.


----------

